
Ask HN: Best way to manage custom email addresses? - sbuccini
I have several email addresses through custom domains that I want to be send&#x2F;receive mail from. I currently use one Gmail account that sends&#x2F;receives emails from the POP mail servers maintained by my domain registrars.<p>There are two main problems with this approach:<p>1) I don&#x27;t receive emails instantaneously. While it&#x27;s possible to manually pull emails from the mailserver on a desktop, it&#x27;s impossible to do so through a mobile app. This is particularly burdensome when handling password resets&#x2F;responding to urgent emails.<p>2) Whenever I reply-all to an email within the Gmail interface, it always includes my non-Gmail email in the to field because it doesn&#x27;t recognize it as the email I&#x27;m currently sending it from.<p>What other solutions are there? Open to free and paid services.
======
cdvonstinkpot
Fastmail is, as its name implies, indeed quite fast. Noticably so compared to
others I've tried over the years like aol, Yahoo, Gmail. They allow you to set
'personalities' from the web interface which allow to change the 'from'
address. You can even set different 'from' addresses based on what folder the
message you're replying from has been moved to, say based on 'rules' you've
set. Not free, but fairly priced. Good luck!

------
bobbba
In order to reduce the delay in receiving mail from non-gmail addresses you
may want to consider forwarding the emails from the domain register to your
gmail account. However this will not solve your issue #2.

